#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Want production engineering by p. c. sharma

## pjmech

hey guys i want production engineering by p. c. sharma....please reply...





  Similar Threads: A textbook of Production Engineering by P C Sharma free pdf download A T.B. Of Production Enginerring By P. C. Sharma Want production engineering by p. c. sharma please upload production technology by pc sharma please upload production technology by pc sharma

----------


## Rareguy.raman

please send it on rareguy.raman[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------

please send it on rareguy.raman[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com      :(whew):  :(:

----------


## ankit pokhriyal

sir, please upload production technology by pc sharma   plz.....

----------


## sangee123

sir pls send production engineering by pc sharma  vol 1 &2 on sushree.sangee[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## suhas143

sir pls send me production engineering by pc sharma on my mail "yyelmame@gmail.com" pls sir

----------

